# thumbnails erstellen



## UniTy (15. Mai 2002)

ich suche eine richtig gute Möglichkeit thumbnails zu machen. Da ich es nicht mehr schaffe meine ganzen Bilder immer in ps alle einzeln kein zu machen.

Jetzt habe ich aber das Problem das die Qualität auch stimmen muss ich habe auf meinem Server GD und imagemagick laufen ist aber eine viel zu schlecht Qualität. Ich habe es auch schon mit IrfanView gemacht da kann ich aber immer nur 100x100 oder 80x80 nehmen also immer nur gleich Pixel großen und ich brauche immer 100x75.

Ich habe auch schon andere diverse Thumbnailer ausprobiert aber leider hat keiner so richtig meinen Ansprüchen gereicht entweder Qualpietät zu schlecht oder das Programm kostet zu viel oder funktioniert gar nicht 

Bitte Um Hilfe ich muss da irgendwie weiter kommen damit ich schneller arbeiten kann.

MFG. 

UniTy


----------



## fatnmad (25. April 2007)

@ IrfanView

wieso kannst Du nur 100x100 etc nehmen? 

Datei > BatchKonvertierung / Umbennung



>>>> nicht vergessen hinzuzufügen und auf "Spezialoptionen" zu klicken !



>>>> das "Proportional" weg machen und es sollte klappen.....


mfg


----------

